# Briggs and stratton valve guides



## Lebleb (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a couple of 5ph Briggs and Stratton engines with loose valve guides. Has anyone ever replace valve guides? If so where can I get them?


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Lebleb said:


> I have a couple of 5ph Briggs and Stratton engines with loose valve guides. Has anyone ever replace valve guides? If so where can I get them?


It wouldn't be cost effective to do it yourself. Get the guide checking tool, it's a go no-go gauge and it will tell you if you need to replace them, B&S tolerances are very loose for valves on L-Head, side valve engines.

You need a boring reamer, a driver and a finish reamer, the tool kit is not cheap.


----------

